

Why we should get rid of rotating sliders - gorachel007
http://catchi.co.nz/articles/copy-ux-design/just-say-no-to-the-rotating-slider/

======
tempodox
Yup, autorotating sliders suck. They feel like your head is spinning while you
don't even move. But the nasty effect on that site is disruptive to the degree
of slap-in-the-face. Put that on your web page and you'll never have to bother
with visitors again.

------
zapt02
Yes, let's remove sliders and in lieu of that place obnoxious popover CTAs.

~~~
Washuu
I opened the web site a bit ago in a big slew of new tabs. Finally got it and
closed it since I had no idea what it was along with it not being immediately
obvious that I could scroll down.

